# Friday



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Looking to fish a new lake tomorrow. Preferably w someone. So if your going out and need some company, post here. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Where ya from and how far you willing to travel?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Wish I was off tomorrow I'd take you up on the offer and show ya some of my spots!! I'll be out sunday! Probably Erie bound though!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I took off tomorrow to fish a private pond with a friend that knows the owners. I wouldn't have liberty for invites at this point but I have a feeling it's going to be a bust due to the extreme cold temps. 
I'm definately going somewhere tomorrow just have not concreted a plan yet, usually end up fishing spur of the moment solo either Moggy or Foot.


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Gonna hit Mosquito in the AM @rt.305 ramp gonna head towards the bouy.....


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Lovin I need company! Please back in nimisila parking lot and wait. Lol


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Fish2Win sounds good. If im not there when you get there, just wait. Pick up a rainbow air freshener on your way there. You'll fit right in son. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

The two sweetest guys at Nimi!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

oo, oo, can I come too, juth thith onth!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Eliminator, if you get there before I do, just go over and sit in Fish2Win vehical. Make sure you back in though. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Haha... Only u guys!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

So did any of you make it out of the parking lot on to the ice?


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

On ice at about 1 fished till 5. Two different private lakes, one had an over abundancy of 8-10" bass is all we caught. The other smaller pond produced about 20 nice gills, one was 9" the rest were 8" threw back several dinks.
I myself have only been on Nimisilla once and that was 25 years ago in the summer.


----------

